# THE OBLITERATION OF SMESH AND HIS FAKE STACYLITE - GTFIH YOU DOGS



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story



@SMESH @alienmaxxer @FailedNormieManlet @justinzayn @slayer69 @the BULL @stevielake @Xangsane @FAKEDRIP @germanlooks @DoctorLooksmax @LooksOrDeath @alienmaxxer @Preston @Thompsonz @one job away @n0rthface @currylightskin @Birdcell @hopeless_guy @hopelessphoenix @pharmacymaxx @Enfant terrible @MoeZart @retard_205 @inferiorpispot234 @RicER @WannabeJock @tyronelite @GetShrekt @Bvnny. @aBetterMii @Sny @Assyrian_Warrior @Moggedbyevery1 @Pendejo @ROTTING @Zeruel @ArvidGustavsson @chadmanlet04 @WhiteGoodman @Hades @MentalcelTyronelite @gigaxzeruclet @DarkLooks @FastBananaCEO @AscendingHero @ForeverRecession @koalendo @ChristianChad @Vermilioncore @N1666 @1kisuke106 @Predeterminism @heightface @Boxingfan



PS I DONT CARE IF I GET BANNED FOR MASS TAGGING THE TRUTH SMD



Spoiler: Taggings all pmcels :chad:



@retard_205 @Octillionaire3 @Korea @heightface @john2 @sytyl @pha!myre @FailedNormieManlet @GRIID @Sny
@luljankybo @Anstrum95 @N1666 @Stopping@Nothing19 @lilhorizontal32 @LooksOrDeath





*This concocting buffoon thought he could get away with lying to the whole forum about meeting a stacylite and getting nudes from her? *
... 
AFTER I AM DONE WITH THIS ABUSED DOG HE WILL WALK OFF THE FACE OF THIS FORUM WITH HIS TAIL BETWEEN HIS LEGS NEVER TO BE SEEN AGAIN

SO WHERE DO I BEGIN?

LETS START OFF WITH THIS STACYLITE OF HIM THAT HAS BEEN RATING THE FORUM. YOU 0 IQ CELS THOUGHT SHE WAS REAL? IM CAGING ALREADY

KIK HAS BEEN INFESTED WITH BOTS AND IT SO HAPPENS THAT I FOUND THE "STACYLITE" CALLED PRINCESS R HE HAS BEEN TALKING TO 

[ISPOILER]YOURE GONNA GET EXPOSED TO THE STRATOSPHERE RN[/ISPOILER]
HOW DID I FIND THIS BOT? WELL CAUSE BOTS ENTER EVERY GROUP CHAT AND GET AUTO KICKED BY A DETECTOR, BUT SMESH STILL SLID INTO THE BOT'S DMS LIKE THE DESPERATE DOG HE IS 


HERE ONCE AGAIN SMESH PMING THIS BOT THINKING HE HAS GAME OR WHATEVER 











LETS SEE WHAT SHE SAYS TO ME 






Oh? My modded kik picked up something....? "Fake camera" 

For the ones who don't know, Kik has a feature where you can send live pics in chat. It will say "Camera" under the picture if done legitimately. My modded kik detected a false camera imput. The bot tried to send a gallery media as camera. 

@SMESH YOURE TALKING TO A BOT, A BOT WHO THEN ADDED YOU ON YOUR SNAPCHAT WITH 872 SNAPSCORE WHERE SHE ALSO USES FAKE IMPUTS JUST LIKE ON KIK 

A) youre either too retarded to realise you're actually talking to a 34 year old guy from Senegal who is trying to grab your IP and scam you or b) youre so fucking ropecelled that talking to this bot and getting fake nudes is all you live for and don't even care they're fake. 






You really thought we would fall for your dogtrash photoshop did you? 














Her boobs are rounder than a billiard ball and the fansign looks like someone used WordArt 
MAKE IT MAKE SENSE GUYS?

Let's see what photoshop forensics say shall we?






Conclusion: Fake as fuck

Other users also have pointed out it looks fake as fuck.











ALRIGHT ENOUGH FOR NOW. I don't want to bully this faggot into suicide just yet cause there is a part 2 upcoming soon and I want to see his reaction.

*Reply if u want part 2 and ill tag u in it*


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

First


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m 7 psl future chad inshallah


----------



## Matthias8272 (Apr 3, 2022)

Second


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

Fucked up the formatting we are good now. GTFIH


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

Barely an evisceration


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

Tf is kik


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh my god.


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

This is revolutionary for the future of this forum


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

Jfl at faggots fighting each other pming him their pics trying to get a slot or whatever 
Bumperino new arc


----------



## Sny (Apr 3, 2022)

Absolutely over for @SMESH forum status if he can't debunk this immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Apr 3, 2022)

Idk, but the titties made my dick hard so I got no complaints


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything to get chad forum halo bro

Like foids, incels hate chad impostors lmao


----------



## Preston (Apr 3, 2022)

My god.Greycel. What a fucking thread. I'm blown away. 




I think this is a good opportunity to do some rep farming. This thread will get bumped to oblivion. Perfect for farming reacts. I could really use some reacts. Plz help. You could make a difference


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

So I was rated by a 32 yrs old senegal scammer?





Cool, I guess...


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sending off your face for a girl to rate is the most low iq shit ngl


----------



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Jfl at faggots fighting each other pming him their pics trying to get a slot or whatever
> Bumperino new arc


IM CAGING, I TOTALLY FORGOT HOW THE FAGGOTS WERE FIGHTING EACHOTHER


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

How will that ugly abused faggot @the BULL cope knowing he was rated 5/10 by a fucking MAN. JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dnrd i love SMESH


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> IM CAGING, I TOTALLY FORGOT HOW THE FAGGOTS WERE FIGHTING EACHOTHER
> View attachment 1619424


someone will be jumping off a bridge tonight


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Tfw some 35 year old fed has half the forums face pictures


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

Preston said:


> My god.Greycel. What a fucking thread. I'm blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird posting style ever since you got sub-mod or is it just me LMAO




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> How will that ugly abused faggot @the BULL cope knowing he was rated 5/10 by a fucking MAN. JFL.


That should give him more hope, don't you think?

Like, the way girls rate men is different from the way men rate other men.


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> That should give him more hope, don't you think?
> 
> Like, the way girls rate men is different from the was men rate other men.


If he doesn’t appeal to the male gaze, it’s OVER. 

Even @FailedNormieManlet mogged him.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 give me rep


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Also you should have uploaded this when all the guys in burgerland are awake


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

Inb4 @SMESH gets his revenge by doxxing all of them.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Apr 3, 2022)

Now some senegal mavrodi scammer has pics of users from here


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

Okay but he mogs u, what u have to say about that? 🤣


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> If he doesn’t appeal to the male gaze, it’s OVER.
> 
> Even @FailedNormieManlet mogged him.


I'm the least masculine looking person jfl


----------



## Preston (Apr 3, 2022)

Tbh @SMESH is good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 3, 2022)

Preston said:


> Tbh @SMESH is good looking.


I knew he was. I can feel it from his High T


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Sending off your face for a girl to rate is the most low iq shit ngl


Legit why I never done it tbh…

Smash is still my nigga though I’ll back him idc what anybody says on this fourm I won’t hate on my G for this shit we all make mistakes in life it’s what makes us human


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

SEND ME SOME REPS, HELP A HUNGRY CHILD IN NEED TODAY, IDGAF IS PRESTON WROTE THE SAME THING

GOOD THREAD OP, BLOWN AWAY

MAKE A DIFFERENCE TODAY


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Okay but he mogs u, what u have to say about that? 🤣


Still don't know why SMESH faked the signature on her boobies and used prints talking to a bot as proof of him talking to a stacylite

Like, he's gl, it would be way easier for him to actually find a real stacylite and ask her to rate us, I think he might have done that for the lulz, if so I respect him for being a megatroll.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Legit why I never done it tbh…
> 
> Smash is still my nigga though I’ll back him idc what anybody says on this fourm I won’t hate on my G for this shit we all make mistakes in life it’s what makes us human


This


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 3, 2022)

Like this message. Help a nigga out i have negative reps.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2022)

@forevergymcelling @geezcel

thoughts wasp slayers?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Legit why I never done it tbh…
> 
> Smash is still my nigga though I’ll back him idc what anybody says on this fourm I won’t hate on my G for this shit we all make mistakes in life it’s what makes us human


agreed he is solid guy, I doubt he even knew tbh


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 3, 2022)

FIRECRACKER AND IM READY TO GO

SO FIRE ME UP

I LOSE CONTROLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 3, 2022)

I have all of @SMESH pics and am spamming them on obscure PSL websites all over the Internet as we speak. Over for this framecel bonecel abused cumskin dog


----------



## imogurfamilia (Apr 3, 2022)

@SMESH even this is true. You’ll still stay as a top 10 member of the forum in my heart


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> agreed he is solid guy, I doubt he even knew tbh


He’s not a bad user but it’s very low IQ if he doesn’t suspect it at the very least tbh.


Collagen or rope said:


> I have all of @SMESH pics and am spamming them on obscure PSL websites all over the Internet as we speak. Over for this framecel bonecel abused cumskin dog


PM me his pic for a low tier Becky-rating bro  there’re only 10 slots so you better be quick nigga


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have all of @SMESH pics and am spamming them on obscure PSL websites all over the Internet as we speak. Over for this framecel bonecel abused cumskin dog


Chechenyan mogger vs CCP local spy


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Still don't know why SMESH faked the signature on her boobies and used prints talking to a bot as proof of him talking to a stacylite
> 
> Like, he's gl, it would be way easier for him to actually find a real stacylite and ask her to rate us, I think he might have done that for the lulz, if so I respect him for being a megatroll.


Hes a rotting incel you moron

He has no life, all he does is post on this forum. He makes 60 posts a day.


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

I feel stupid if this is true. I take break for couple hours or do some druegs


----------



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> PM me his pic for a low tier Becky-rating bro  there’re only 10 slots so you better be quick nigga


Im fucking caging so hard rn hahahahah


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn absolutely over for him😳


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 3, 2022)

Over for smesh's career


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have all of @SMESH pics and am spamming them on *obscure PSL websites* all over the Internet as we speak. Over for this framecel bonecel abused cumskin dog


There are no psl sites up anymore, this site is the closest thing to one u retard


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Hes a rotting incel you moron
> 
> He has no life, all he does is post on this forum. He makes 60 posts a day.


Over if you truly think that, he was one of the most NT guys on lookism


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> IM CAGING, I TOTALLY FORGOT HOW THE FAGGOTS WERE FIGHTING EACHOTHER
> View attachment 1619424


The niggas discussing grammar schools was way funnier tbh @FailedNormieManlet @Xangsane


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Over if you truly think that, he was one of the most NT guys on lookism


Yes he has been rotting on lookism and looksmax for years, its @Over


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> The niggas discussing grammar schools was way funnier tbh @FailedNormieManlet @Xangsane


grammar school thing was legit though, I wasn't bullshitting about a single thing


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> There are no psl sites up anymore, this site is the closest thing to one u retard


There are, like looksmaxxing forum and looks theory, but they're not as big as this one, indeed.


----------



## gamma (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Still don't know why SMESH faked the signature on her boobies and used prints talking to a bot as proof of him talking to a stacylite


He probably thought it was real
It happened to me as well 
There are a lot of fake accounts


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> grammar school thing was legit though, I wasn't bullshitting about a single thing


It’s over.
UKcels hijacking threads to talk about their schools ver 0.2


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> grammar school thing was legit though, I wasn't bullshitting about a single thing


That’s why it was funny, you and xang are too autistic to see how much you derailed the thread


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> It’s over.
> UKcels hijacking threads to talk about their schools ver 0.2


New forum meta


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> There are, like looksmaxxing forum and looks theory, but they're not as big as this one, indeed.


PSL= Puahate Sluthate Lookism

Those are the only 3 psl sites, the last pillar has fallen…


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> The niggas discussing grammar schools was way funnier tbh @FailedNormieManlet @Xangsane


The autismso aspie


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> That’s why it was funny, you and xang are too autistic to see how much you derailed the thread


kekekekekek, I didn't even realise how much I derailed shit.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> PSL= Puahate Sluthate Lookism
> 
> Those are the only 3 psl sites, the last pillar has fallen…


Oh now I get what you're saying, yeah, the original PSL community is falling off, but there are some copycats out there nevertheless.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have all of @SMESH pics and am spamming them on obscure PSL websites all over the Internet as we speak. Over for this framecel bonecel abused cumskin dog


You do realise those pics aren’t him right


----------



## imogurfamilia (Apr 3, 2022)

React with  if you are on @SMESH’s side

React with  if you believe this is the evisceration thread


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

I temper the 11+ , I got a good score well over pass. All my homies did too because I went to private school lol, breezed through grammar school now I’m uni living @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 3, 2022)

Remember


----------



## Mewton (Apr 3, 2022)

@Baldingman1998 on suicidewatch after living the fake dopamine of being rated 7


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> I temper the 11+ , I got a good score well over pass. All my homies did too because I went to private school lol, breezed through grammar school now I’m uni living @FailedNormieManlet


I went to a private school too because I got scholarship JFL. Final year of uni for me, can't wait to be done bro <3


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

gamma said:


> He probably thought it was real
> It happened to me as well
> There are a lot of fake accounts


As a coping mechanism when a girl flakes on me I tell myself “she was a bot” even if we meet and she goes AFK out of the blue after we meet I tell myself “she was a bot” all in a good days work of coping I say


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> React with  if you are on @SMESH’s side
> 
> React with  if you believe this is the evisceration thread


React  if you’re a Stacylite on Kik


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I went to a private school too because I got scholarship JFL. Final year of uni for me, can't wait to be done bro <3


Same here I went to a nice posh school away from the ethnic subhumans. Instead I was surrounded by upper middle class cumskin bad boys who spoke about how much their daddy owned was lit


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Same here I went to a nice posh school away from the ethnic subhumans. Instead I was surrounded by upper middle class cumskin bad boys who spoke about how much their daddy owned was lit


My private school was very international, so we had a tonne of chinese students. My best friend was an intl chinese student, he was pretty honest and told me he thought I'd be stupid at first because of my skin colour but he was wrong. He said he ended up hating whites more and he respects indians shit because our family culture is similar to chinese culture.

The chinese students were annoyed with my friend for hanging out with ethnics and whites though, the chinese students claimed my friend was a race traitor for making non chinese friends jfl


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My private school was very international, so we had a tonne of chinese students. My best friend was an intl chinese student, he was pretty honest and told me he thought I'd be stupid at first because of my skin colour but he was wrong. He said he ended up hating whites more and he respects indians shit because our family culture is similar to chinese culture.
> 
> The chinese students were annoyed with my friend for hanging out with ethnics and whites though, the chinese students claimed my friend was a race traitor for making non chinese friends jfl


Stop


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

heightface said:


> Stop


Why? Tell me about your high school experience mate


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m a bout to Derail this thread with grammar school talk for pages if you don’t stop


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Why? Tell me about your high school experience mate


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 3, 2022)

lmao Tovarish you little dog

You are a pathetic subhuman freakshow

Now this entire forum is taking shots and OUTING you as the subhuman dog you always were

Better rope soon, you fucking pigskinned sandnigger faggot


----------



## imogurfamilia (Apr 3, 2022)

React for React


----------



## imogurfamilia (Apr 3, 2022)

@SMESH just doxx everyone who sent u pics & leave the forum as a low inhib chad


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My private school was very international, so we had a tonne of chinese students. My best friend was an intl chinese student, he was pretty honest and told me he thought I'd be stupid at first because of my skin colour but he was wrong. He said he ended up hating whites more and he respects indians shit because our family culture is similar to chinese culture.
> 
> The chinese students were annoyed with my friend for hanging out with ethnics and whites though, the chinese students claimed my friend was a race traitor for making non chinese friends jfl


Fucking hell your continent has white worship on lock. Blacks truly are the only race that don’t view whires as above them i mire them every day tbh.

Imagine Latam, Asia (west east and south) worshipping whites the whole world loves you but there’s this one place called the dark continent where white skin is viewed as inferior  must be like stepping into a uni reverse card for ethnics tbh. 

Chiense niggas fear me and their women so I never speak to them they look timid and alwyas look down when I’m in their presence both men and women. I se them as insentient insectoid
People. The mullatos in the place were funny but we had many Israelis tanned ones as well almost bagged a nice Jewish girl tanned with blue eyes fuck I should have bagged her but I was a pussy


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao Tovarish you abused little Sandnigger dog
> 
> You are a pathetic subhuman freakshow
> 
> ...


I’d be careful if I were YOU RIGHT NOW. 

@AscendingHero @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 3, 2022)

Graycels are braver than all of you (me included) and have no problem calling out bully chads on the forum.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> I’d be careful if I were YOU RIGHT NOW.
> 
> @AscendingHero @FailedNormieManlet


caging hard rn, I like both @SMESH and @PrinterAndFaxMachin jfl this thread about to become a fucking war ground!


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> PSL= Puahate Sluthate Lookism
> 
> Those are the only 3 psl sites, the last pillar has fallen…


Do you think lookism will actually come back? Some dude here was saying that it's going to be back up by the end of the month. I think he's full of shit tho. It's probably gone for good unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> caging hard rn, I like both @SMESH and @PrinterAndFaxMachin jfl this thread about to become a fucking war ground!





Korea said:


> I’d be careful if I were YOU RIGHT NOW.
> 
> @AscendingHero @FailedNormieManlet


lmao I have him on ignore


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> caging hard rn, I like both @SMESH and @PrinterAndFaxMachin jfl this thread about to become a fucking war ground!


Lmaoooo


----------



## Korea (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao I have him on ignore


Does your doorbell have an ignore button too?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao I have him on ignore





Korea said:


> Lmaoooo


This will be the start of a looksmax world war JFL


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> Does your doorbell have an ignore button too?


caging hard rn, you are a savage


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> Does your doorbell have an ignore button too?


lmao

I'll deal with anything that comes my way one way or the other not like anything will happen and plus I can get the law involved


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> I’d be careful if I were YOU RIGHT NOW.
> 
> @AscendingHero @FailedNormieManlet


Me and Smesh are gonna find him soon and fuck him up he’s pissed me off ima see if I can get this faggots IP


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> Does your doorbell have an ignore button too?


He’s a pussy he has me on ignore as well we will come into his house and duck him up wallahi


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> Do you think lookism will actually come back? Some dude here was saying that it's going to be back up by the end of the month. I think he's full of shit tho. It's probably gone for good unfortunately.


Yea I’ve talked to almost every high ranking lookism user, it’s gone for good

It took me about a month of delusion to accept that it’s not coming back


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> He’s a pussy he has me on ignore as well we will come into his house and duck him up wallahi


On Allah


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Yea I’ve talked to almost every high ranking lookism user, it’s gone for good
> 
> It took me about a month of delusion to accept that it’s not coming back


Such a shame. It was a great forum. I had like a 2.5 post to rep ratio there too. Over. The feds and SJWs are probably gonna nuke this forum soon too.


----------



## Uglyzayn (Apr 3, 2022)

Now I am not gonna believe any slayer story from this forum, fuck u smesh


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> On Allah
> View attachment 1619493


Damn yeah I shoudlnt have said that not during this time  I’ll fast and make up for this blasphemy


----------



## one job away (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Jfl at faggots fighting each other pming him their pics trying to get a slot or whatever
> Bumperino new arc


I nearly send him mine as well


----------



## aBetterMii (Apr 3, 2022)

The name on booba did look fake. Im not really that pressed if its fake. It would be cringe tho


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Apr 3, 2022)

Let the human trafficking begin


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 3, 2022)

Knew it
No girl talks like that plus the tattoo seemed dodgy


----------



## Uglyzayn (Apr 3, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Knew it
> No girl talks like that plus the tattoo seemed dodgy


Do you still consider that rating contest a win?


----------



## the BULL (Apr 3, 2022)

Uglyzayn said:


> Do you still consider that rating contest a win?


That's like winning a bike race with an Electric bike
Hopefuel btw i knew i wasn't lower ranked than ethnics


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Knew it
> No girl talks like that plus the tattoo seemed dodgy


I have girls that do talk to me like that tbqh, but they're not stacylites


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m fucking dead man imagine some middle aged African man sitting there confused on why’s he being asked to rate these random ass guys


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Apr 3, 2022)

@SMESH you made me brake my fast for a bot  it's ramadan, i can't forgive you. i declare a holy jihad on you, sorry brother.


----------



## Deleted member 18258 (Apr 3, 2022)

Can’t believe I didn’t notice that photoshop


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 3, 2022)

why am i tagged


----------



## vaninskybird (Apr 3, 2022)

Tag me in the next one @Zias


----------



## the BULL (Apr 3, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> View attachment 1619541


Looksmax legend


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Apr 3, 2022)

@SMESH ur dick so long that even bots are thirsting for it


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Apr 3, 2022)

if a girl you have never met is sending you online pics, she is either a cam girl or a male scammer. its just not a way women behave.


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Apr 3, 2022)

a lot of the times these 'chicks' will. try to get you to send a photo of a dick + face pic, and then get ur insta and extort you by threatening to leak it


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> I have girls that do talk to me like that tbqh, but they're not stacylites


They definitely have to be ltb or subhuman


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 3, 2022)

Uglyzayn said:


> Do you still consider that rating contest a win?


Perhaps


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 3, 2022)

Smesh has been real silent since this thread dropped


----------



## justinzayn (Apr 3, 2022)

*@SMESH Akki u trolled us on ramadan,u are a bad muslim*




*the whole taliban is comming after u now*
@MoeZart @Thompsonz @Anstrum95 
tell me that was a real?prove us


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 3, 2022)

It was over the moment he whipped out microsoft paint to draw on that titty


----------



## Uglyzayn (Apr 3, 2022)

PearlHandledDeck said:


> It was over the moment he whipped out microsoft paint to draw on that titty


What I am not sure about is if that scammer photoshopped the photo or smesh himself. Either he is the dumbest cunt on this whole forum or a fucking liar


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 3, 2022)

Uglyzayn said:


> What I am not sure about is if that scammer photoshopped the photo or smesh himself. Either he is the dumbest cunt on this whole forum or a fucking liar


I think what happened is smesh made it and because he was the one making it and staring at for too long he got too close to his work to realize the finished product looks unrealistic as fuck and he was gonna get called out.

If the scammer actually did put it on there and he was gullible enough to believe it that would be 10x funnier tho ngl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Apr 3, 2022)

Mewton said:


> @Baldingman1998 on suicidewatch after living the fake dopamine of being rated 7


What does this thread have to do with me??

When was I rated a 7?? I did many rating threads and on average I'm a 4.5. I don't cope regarding looks. I know balding is a death sentence without top tier eye area. The only time I was rated an 8.4 on photofeeler when I was hat frauding 

Proof:


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Apr 3, 2022)

Mewton said:


> @Baldingman1998 on suicidewatch after living the fake dopamine of being rated 7


Ohh nvm ignore my other reply you meant his thread about rating me I forgot about that


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Apr 3, 2022)

Let me cook up something 


In the meantime keep the barking to a minimum


----------



## justinzayn (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Let me cook up something
> 
> 
> In the meantime keep the barking to a minimum


alright,i trust u,i am waiting,i still have hope in u


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 3, 2022)

I literally told him this on his last 2 threads


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 3, 2022)

lol


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Apr 3, 2022)

Rated a 7 by a BBC tribesmen. It's over for whiteboiz.


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Apr 3, 2022)

I think you have embarrassed him off the forum. he was meant to fight me irl wtf ddue


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Apr 3, 2022)

believe it or not this thread saved the lives of me @stevielake @the BULL and @inferiorpispot234


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Apr 3, 2022)

Tag me


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Apr 3, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> believe it or not this thread saved the lives of me @stevielake @the BULL and @inferiorpispot234


@Xangsane and @Pendejo are built for BBC


----------



## PapaGremlin (Apr 3, 2022)

Over.
Kik bots and me not so different.
I am also a Stacylite on Snapchat


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Apr 3, 2022)

What more can we expect from a Checchnya dog


----------



## stevielake (Apr 3, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> believe it or not this thread saved the lives of me @stevielake @the BULL and @inferiorpispot234


That’s even worse. A 50 year old Indian man thinks I’m average. Ropefuel


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Apr 3, 2022)

Don't care bitch
@SMESH is still my fellow looksmaxxer


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> There are no psl sites up anymore, this site is the closest thing to one u retard


Which other psl sites you know other than .org and lookism? 
Can you list a few of them?


----------



## Saen (Apr 3, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Jfl at faggots fighting each other pming him their pics trying to get a slot or whatever
> Bumperino new arc


This


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Apr 3, 2022)

No Stacylite rates like that, there was no 3, 2 or 1 which girls always give when they find someone unattractive.


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 3, 2022)

you got trolld and are retarded.. only a moron would expect someone to believe that pice of shit picture.


----------



## ropemax (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Lihito (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lihito (Apr 3, 2022)

mirin that senegals scammers abillity to talk like a foid tbh


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 3, 2022)

Im sure he didnt know about it, the bot seems very advanced if it is one.


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 3, 2022)

pharmacymaxx said:


> if a girl you have never met is sending you online pics, she is either a cam girl or a male scammer. its just not a way women behave.


shut up dickhead


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Apr 3, 2022)

He isnt a true chechen either. Real chechens are out there breaking knees and pushing drugs into kuffar societies, way too busy for shitposting. Nigga lying in the innenet


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Apr 3, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> believe it or not this thread saved the lives of me @stevielake @the BULL and @inferiorpispot234


stfu chad, u got 5.5


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 3, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> stfu chad, u got 5.5


It's actually 8.5/10 IRL because Senegalese BBC raters on Kik are infamous for being very harsh


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 3, 2022)

Aside from the atrocious photoshop. The big reason I knew it was suspect was bc she didn't even know who the nigga was. How didn't she recognize him? This means that he never showed her his face before the ratings.. And why the fuck would a legit staceylite be sending her nudes off to a random guy across the world who she hasn't even seen JFL.  @Predeterminism @Zias


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 3, 2022)

The thing which made me think there is something off with the the situation is first the fake looking name on the tits and secondly why would SMESH waste his time asking her for autistic ratings instead of just fucking her


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Apr 3, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Im sure he didnt know about it, the bot seems very advanced if it is one.


JFL simp for him harder


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 3, 2022)

based thred buddy boyo, rip @SMESH career on this forum, make sure to tag me in part 2


----------



## subhumancake (Apr 3, 2022)

@Zias
God tier post

T.
Je maat


----------



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Aside from the atrocious photoshop. The big reason I knew it was suspect was bc she didn't even know who the nigga was. How didn't she recognize him? This means that he never showed her his face before the ratings.. And why the fuck would a legit staceylite be sending her nudes off to a random guy across the world who she hasn't even seen JFL.  @Predeterminism @Zias


200 IQ cel asking the right questions 


Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> based thred buddy boyo, rip @SMESH career on this forum, make sure to tag me in part 2
> View attachment 1620064


Thanks brocel, will do.
I will tag every single one of you


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 3, 2022)

lol


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> Which other psl sites you know other than .org and lookism?
> Can you list a few of them?


There are none, but lookstheory incels.is looksmaxing forum are similar but still not the same as og psl


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 3, 2022)

nigga was talking to a sweaty 35 year old indian man in his underwear thinking it was a stacylite and posted on the forum thinking he was hot shit 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Apr 3, 2022)

Scammer said:


> There are none, but lookstheory incels.is looksmaxing forum are similar but still not the same as og psl


any other ones?


----------



## Scammer (Apr 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> any other ones?


Nope


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass tagged but didn’t tag me


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dude really went dead silent after this thread dropped


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Apr 3, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> Dude really went dead silent after this thread dropped





loox said:


> @prettyboislime @RoundHouse
> 
> holy mother of fuck… the only girl who gave this pencil necked cuck attention in his miserable life was a fucking nigerian egirl bot scam artist who scammed him out of his dick pics and probably posted them on the dark web, and has been fucking with this nigga ever since
> 
> this nigga made like 10 threads on this one girl bragging giga hard saying she wants his dick. it was already cringe enough that it was apparently a kik egirl but now…?  this is the most brutally pathetic thing i’ve ever seen


Bark bark go the subhuman dogs. 

Wait for my thread before you bark. I already know which one of your discord buttbuddies leaked my shit. I also know he lives in my country.


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Bark bark go the subhuman dogs.
> 
> Wait for my thread before you bark. I already know which one of your discord buttbuddies leaked my shit. I also know he lives in my country.


Fair enough. Looking forward to the counter thread


----------



## 444 (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH always has been a stupid dog. Always trying to act tough and superior, he lies about everything and even threatens grab users IP (including me), even though he has no clue how to do it. At first I thought he was joking, but he's serious about all of it, he has huge meltdowns if anyone doesn't worship him  Most pathetic user ever


----------



## Zias (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Bark bark go the subhuman dogs.
> 
> Wait for my thread before you bark. I already know which one of your discord buttbuddies leaked my shit. I also know he lives in my country.







*We have been waiting the whole day for u to cook something up*


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Apr 3, 2022)

Zias said:


> View attachment 1620597
> 
> *We have been waiting the whole day for u to cook something up*


Calm down Qnine your time will come. Keep talking shit about me on discord as if I don’t have multiple people telling me what’s going on in there.


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Calm down Qnine your time will come. Keep talking shit about me on discord as if I don’t have multiple people telling me what’s going on in there.


where is the response 
i want it up by 6 pm Pacific Standard Time or you'll forever be a barking cuck in my eyes


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

So that gives you 1 hour and 56 minutes @SMESH


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Apr 3, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> So that gives you 1 hour and 56 minutes @SMESH


Who is you?


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Who is you?


dont worry about it just cook the thread up monkey


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Apr 3, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> dont worry about it just cook the thread up monkey


Bark bark greycel faggot


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 3, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Bark bark greycel faggot


keep sucking that kik bot's dick nigga


----------



## RoundHouse (Apr 4, 2022)

loox said:


> @prettyboislime @RoundHouse
> 
> holy mother of fuck… the only girl who gave this pencil necked cuck attention in his miserable life was a fucking nigerian egirl bot scam artist who scammed him out of his dick pics and probably posted them on the dark web, and has been fucking with this nigga ever since
> 
> this nigga made like 10 threads on this one girl bragging giga hard saying she wants his dick. it was already cringe enough that it was apparently a kik egirl but now…?  this is the most brutally pathetic thing i’ve ever seen




every day this nigga's reputation gets shattered ​
pencil necked, negative bideltoid width having subhuman actually has the fucking audacity to go on others threads and act tough on a fucking borderline insane forum 

But no bro!!, 7 years kickboxing experience!!!


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Apr 4, 2022)

I don’t think Smesh knew- it’s an unfortunate situation that happened

Dust yourself up and move on

I remember being 15 year old low tier normie with a big dick sexting a 50 year old Indian man on Kik who I believed to be a 17 year old Stacy. The Stacy asked for dick pics and was mirin, then the Stacy asked for a shirtless pic and I revealed my subhuman skinny torso and she blocked me after that

Immediately after this interaction I began to research gymcelling as I knew I had a problem. God knows what direction my life could’ve have gone it without this incident


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 4, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I don’t think Smesh knew- it’s an unfortunate situation that happened
> 
> Dust yourself up and move on
> 
> ...


0 faggot


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 4, 2022)

@n0rthface Good jaw but average looking


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 4, 2022)

Korea said:


> Oh my god.


Look at her butt.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Apr 4, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> @n0rthface Good jaw but average looking


Obese Indian man thinks im average, brutally over for me


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 4, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> Obese Indian man thinks im average, brutally over for me


You are above average bro but also nothing special, your raw rating tbh

Maybe you would border Chadlite with a better ES


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 4, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> Jfl at faggots fighting each other pming him their pics trying to get a slot or whatever
> Bumperino new arc


Maybe smash was using this fake bot acc to get users pics


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 4, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Maybe smash was using this fake bot acc to get users pics


🧐


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 4, 2022)

Tiss-tiss-tiss. Trolls complaining about trolls trolling trolls. Only on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 4, 2022)

@SMESH did u think it was real ? Be honest


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 4, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> @SMESH did u think it was real ? Be honest


I hope he didn't start making future arrangements with her. Or worst. Western union gifts. Or gift cards. Ugh! I know a few unlucky souls that allowed their heart to outsmart their common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 4, 2022)

Mirin high effort thread, caged hard IRL, hopefully more content like this will be posted here in the future


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 4, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> This is revolutionary for the future of this forum


I'll take the alpha macho throne now


----------



## DarkLooks (Apr 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Nope


puahate, sluthate, ****************, jawsurgeryforums,


----------



## IThinkImAboutToROPE (Apr 4, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing post, always hated that Smesh guy for his awful takes.


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 4, 2022)

Muh exams


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 4, 2022)

Senegal 
This is so random


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 4, 2022)

Cant be bothered to read, give reps asap tho im kinda bored


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 5, 2022)

People are struggling as much as being a self righteous private detective online police officer it's just sad people have to resort to this


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

Brutal. Just brutal.


----------



## traveler (Apr 5, 2022)

just finding this thread now


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

traveler said:


> just finding this thread now


Thank me for bumping


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Apr 5, 2022)

Masterful work. That faggot is done


----------



## Pakicel (Apr 5, 2022)

I knew it sounded fishy when none of the users were rated 1-2/10. A legit stacylite would rate a dude like Salludon 5/10.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I knew it sounded fishy when none of the users were rated 1-2/10. A legit stacylite would rate a dude like Salludon 5/10.


Nah they never rate under a 5


----------



## Pakicel (Apr 5, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Nah they never rate under a 5


Cope. Stacies think Salludon is average.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. Stacies think Salludon is average.


Yeah they think that but also they dont rate people 1/10 when they are asked to rate


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Look at her butt.


@Korea got that Minaj referance


----------



## Korea (Apr 5, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> @Korea got that Minaj referance


I'm listening to her right now omg.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'm listening to her right now omg.


I like her songs but Dua Lipa fogs, i listen her songs 5 times a day

Dua Lipa=Allah


----------



## Korea (Apr 5, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> I like her songs but Dua Lipa fogs, i listen her songs 5 times a day
> 
> Dua Lipa=Allah


I've never listened to her or Madison Beer lol.


----------



## heightface (Apr 5, 2022)

@R


WannabeJock said:


> Nah they never rate under a 5





WannabeJock said:


> I like her songs but Dua Lipa fogs, i listen her songs 5 times a day
> 
> Dua Lipa=Allah


End it


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Cant wait for Smesh’s comeback in 2024


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Apr 5, 2022)

heightface said:


> End it


Why


----------



## heightface (Apr 5, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> Why


Dua lips= Allah.... nigger. That’s blasphemy


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 6, 2022)

4 days


----------



## Deleted member 18602 (Apr 6, 2022)

Zias said:


> Spoiler: Tagging all threadcels who believed this inane monkey's story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people think I'm fake. This guy's ridiculous.


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 6, 2022)

If he was smart, he could hire an escort. Invest the money for the ultimate mog. Then have her pose with clothes on—while holding a piece of paper with his name on it. Then have her get naked still holding that paper. And finally, film smashing her from behind and pan the camera up to his face then back down to that ass being pounded. But that would lead to a self-dox. Perhaps, not record his face but instead, as he's smashing her from behind, scrawls his name on her buttcheeks. Ugh.


----------



## Zias (Apr 6, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> If he was smart, he could hire an escort. Invest the money for the ultimate mog. Then have her pose with clothes on—while holding a piece of paper with his name on it. Then have her get naked still holding that paper. And finally, film smashing her from behind and pan the camera up to his face then back down to that ass being pounded. But that would lead to a self-dox. Perhaps, not record his face but instead, as he's smashing her from behind, scrawls his name on her buttcheeks. Ugh.


What in the world made you comment this 
Like yeah bro lets escortmaxx so I can brag on a forum full of rotters


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 6, 2022)

i don't even have anything against smesh but this is brutal. 

even in the scenario where the bot photoshopped the writing on her tits and he really thought he was talking to a girl he's fucked, no one's going to believe him


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 6, 2022)

Zias said:


> What in the world made you comment this
> Like yeah bro lets escortmaxx so I can brag on a forum full of rotters


I see how seriously most of you take this forum. That's what I suggested that. I'm thinking about you all....in a disturbed, insufficient disgraceful manner.


----------



## Zias (Apr 6, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> I see how seriously most of you take this forum. That's what I suggested that. I'm thinking about you all....in a disturbed, insufficient disgraceful manner.


"It was just a joke bro"


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 6, 2022)

*this guy (smesh) should be put to death in the street.*
*
jfl at chatting up a bot and photoshopping pictures to impress this forum
*
*it goes without saying your life is completely worthless if you do this.*


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 6, 2022)

4days


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 6, 2022)

Guess the User.


User went from having 100 posts a day to lurking the forum using a guest account. Claims to have learned kickboxing. Self proclaimed BadBoy threatening users left and right nowhere to be seen. Muh exams ,muh assignment , muh ramadan.




looksmax.org


----------



## vaninskybird (Apr 6, 2022)

ratio'd by a fucking graycel


----------



## efidescontinuado (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Boxingfan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 7, 2022)

a cute french girl i talk to said she would rather fuck a dog than a ugly man the dog pill is not a joke


----------



## Boxingfan (Apr 7, 2022)

Is this @6ft5manlet alt?


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 7, 2022)

*the real reason why @SMESH have not bothered to post here for a week










Your browser is not able to display this video.



*








* I'm sorry for going so hard on you bro *


----------



## 444 (Apr 7, 2022)

must be a really tough exam...


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 8, 2022)

Nigga must be writing his PhD thesis or some shit


----------



## youngmax (Apr 8, 2022)

LOOOOL @SMESH


----------



## youngmax (Apr 8, 2022)

444 said:


> must be a really tough exam...





SupremeSubhuman said:


> Nigga must be writing his PhD thesis or some shit


He’s not writing anything. He’s gone , he ran away after getting exposed. It’s over.


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 9, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *the real reason why @SMESH have not bothered to post here for a week
> 
> View attachment 1625024
> 
> ...


How can you be incel? You look decent enough

Holy shit what an autistic basement dweller you must be


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 9, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> How can you be incel? You look decent enough
> 
> Holy shit what an autistic basement dweller you must be


*I used to look worse few years ago, like imagine albino buzzcut computer game player who is good at them, yeah that was me*


*you may say that I am decent, but through womens lens I am a joke*

* also I have tooth gap/teeth failo*


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 9, 2022)

No shit, I knew this was fake from the jump


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2022)

@SMESH


> This account is scheduled for deletion, and will be deleted on Apr 13, 2022 at 12:20 AM.


Unironically the first time I’ve seen someone be bullied into deleting their account. Top-tier evisceration thread.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 11, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> @SMESH
> 
> Unironically the first time I’ve seen someone be bullied into deleting their account. Top-tier evisceration thread.


*@SMESH it is not even a big deal that you got catfished, it can happen to everyone of us and that made the thread funnier*


----------



## Boxingfan (Apr 11, 2022)

Who mogs facially?


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Apr 11, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> @SMESH
> 
> Unironically the first time I’ve seen someone be bullied into deleting their account. Top-tier evisceration thread.


Ravi was close pre permaban, he just cancelled the deletion cause too narcy & prideful to go that way


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 11, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> @SMESH
> 
> Unironically the first time I’ve seen someone be bullied into deleting their account. Top-tier evisceration thread.


Absolutely brutal. I had no idea lol  @Zias jfl


----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 10, 2022)

You'll pay for what you've done to my brother ✊🏻


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (May 10, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> You'll pay for what you've done to my brother ✊🏻


You get what you fucking deserve


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (May 26, 2022)

8 thousand views


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (May 26, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> 8 thousand views


This is probably one of the most brutal eviscerations in entire internet


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 26, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> This is probably one of the most brutal eviscerations in entire internet


tbh
smesh went to train his neck because the rope couldnt fit


----------



## currylightskin (May 26, 2022)

WannabeJock said:


> This is probably one of the most brutal eviscerations in entire internet


cant beleive how a greycel bullied him off the forum . still a based lil nigga


----------



## currylightskin (May 26, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> tbh
> smesh went to train his neck because the rope couldnt fit


7 years kickboxing bro


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 26, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> cant beleive how a greycel bullied him off the forum . still a based lil nigga


@prettyboislime bullied him as well from what I remember


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (May 26, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> tbh
> smesh went to train his neck because the rope couldnt fit


He told me about his response in PMs but didn't post it publicly


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (May 26, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> @prettyboislime bullied him as well from what I remember


smesh was a pathological liar tbh now i get it
sad shit


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 16, 2022)

Bump


----------



## stevielake (Jun 16, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Bump


I miss my nigga. He rated me a 5


----------



## Mogpogs (Jun 16, 2022)

stevielake said:


> I miss my nigga. He rated me a 5


He’s still here but posting through an alt.


----------



## stevielake (Jun 16, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> He’s still here but posting through an alt.


pm me his name


----------



## Mogpogs (Jun 16, 2022)

stevielake said:


> pm me his name


No one’s told me anything it’s just a theory but i’m 99% sure it’s true. Wont snitch tho


----------



## GetShrekt (Jul 20, 2022)

Might be the most brutal evisceration to date, legendary greycel lol


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2022)

I still can't believe this shit actually happened. The ''I'm cooking something up'' post was just a cover for him to leave abruptly. 

Wonder what went through his mind right after seeing this thread. Surely he knew it was over for him right there and then. I think I remember him PMing me saying he'd be willing to pay for some private information on certain users.

All those hours spent on the forum just for this to be your legacy.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> I think I remember him PMing me saying he'd be willing to pay for some private information on certain users.


Actually just checked and that's not the only thing that happened. He PMed me making up some fake story about the girl finding the forum and him telling her he was gonna get the pictures deleted.  It was very obviously just damage control on his part so I refused.


----------



## cvzvvc (Jul 20, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> No one’s told me anything it’s just a theory but i’m 99% sure it’s true. Wont snitch tho


I think I have a very good idea, too. It's fairly obvious

Some sort of Internet forum equivalent of battered woman syndrome. Imagine coming back to a place of torment over and over again, even under a different name


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 20, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> Some sort of Internet forum equivalent of battered woman syndrome. Imagine coming back to a place of torment over and over again, even under a different name


 To be fair, if I was him and I wanted to stay on this forum, I would have just kept posting. Who cares?

Larpers get exposed all the time, they can still benefit from looksmax and shitpost in OT. Big deal for him if some forum members bring it up, jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 20, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> I still can't believe this shit actually happened. The ''I'm cooking something up'' post was just a cover for him to leave abruptly.
> 
> Wonder what went through his mind right after seeing this thread. Surely he knew it was over for him right there and then. I think I remember him PMing me saying he'd be willing to pay for some private information on certain users.
> 
> All those hours spent on the forum just for this to be your legacy.


Honestly would've been best if he owned it and admitted he fucked up. Ppl take this forum waaaay too seriously smh


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 20, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Fuck smesh/tovarish. He started fights and acted like some high t bully. I saw his pictures and he looked soy af. Good riddance


Got him mixed up with @BearBoy all the time


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 18, 2022)

Rest in piss #neverforget


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 18, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Rest in piss #neverforget


Yo you were his bestie lmao why you switching up😂


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 18, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Yo you were his bestie lmao why you switching up😂


I was neutral and thought he was funny at first then realised he was just a bully who kept showing off how he was white (he was white and blue eyed but his features were ethnic af, unironically self hating jfl)


----------

